# A 20 degree split frame cattie



## wombat (Dec 19, 2012)

The idea behind splitting the frame at an angle is to better immitate the grain of a "natural" fork. This greatly increases the srength of the slingshot by eliminating any weak cross grain.

Made from West Australian Karri with some Queensland Silky Oak as a palm swell.

[attachment=14885]


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2012)

Very beautiful. I'd like to see a tutorial of how you build them if you ever get the notion to show us.


----------



## wombat (Dec 20, 2012)

Actually I sort of won the healydays contest for some interesting beach, so I'll try to do a build log with that.


----------



## wombat (Dec 20, 2012)

Just to show the grain orientation a bit better, a bit of pine that was used as an experiment. Not usually recommended as suitable for a slingshot. 

[attachment=14896]


----------

